# Beetle Turbo S - Pop up Spoiler question



## leach0789 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

My father just picked up a 2001 Turbo S. The pop up spoiler makes a pretty nasty clunk when it retracts when the car is slowing down. Is there any way to either disable it, or a trick to make it stay up all the time?

Also - the dealer said the clunk is normal. Is that true?


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

It probably needs to be lubricated. Use some silicone lubricant spray and spray it into the gears of the popped up spoiler once every month or so to keep it quiet. 

BTW if you have a 2001 it is probably just the normal turbo and not a Turbo S

Matthew


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If its an '01 its not a Turbo S. It might be a Sport edition, but not Turbo S.


----------



## leach0789 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry, must have had the year wrong. It's a Turbo S for sure. 

I'll tell him to give the lubricant a shot. I also found a short DIY for making the manual with the switch under the dash.


----------



## Cwhitjr (Sep 27, 2001)

The clunk is normal, definetly hit it up with some lube will make it a little quieter...


----------



## To7fa (Mar 10, 2009)

i have an 02 and i had that same problem with the spoiler until 1 day it stayed up and got jammed but when i looked into it there are 2 little forklike peices that ride along the ridges on each end and 1 of those forks broke and got jammed i pulled it out and now its missing a fork on 1 end but the noise is gone and its smooth


----------



## fhjkalfhu (Oct 4, 2008)

well I also have a 2001 Turbo S...the spoiler also clunks when it retracts...kind of annoying. Anyway, where did you find that write-up about making a switch?


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

fhjkalfhu said:


> well I also have a 2001 Turbo S...the spoiler also clunks when it retracts...kind of annoying. Anyway, where did you find that write-up about making a switch?


Again, as stated above there are no 2001 turbo S beetles.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

do all the turbos have the pop up spoiler my car has the rear loop spoiler, wouldn't a pop up one be redundant?


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

PandaStar said:


> do all the turbos have the pop up spoiler my car has the rear loop spoiler, wouldn't a pop up one be redundant?



I would say yes to all turbos have pop up spoiler. But the Loop spoiler was a add on by dealers. Which personally looked like crap.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

hum I will have to look closer at mine
Opinions are appreciated but I like mine it works well with the lime green color scheme


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

jsdny said:


> Again, as stated above there are no 2001 turbo S beetles.


I will second that......They were made for 3 years 02,03,04. in 03.5 they changed the side marker to the blinker on the mirror, and went from the donuts headrest to the solid ones. If it has a six speed manual then it is a TS. If it has a 5spd then its Sport model. .........Yes all turbos have the pop up spoilers 1999 thru 02 deploy at 90mph and the 03 and later deploy at 45mph....and as far as that Cyber green as long as You like it... is all that matters. Looks good to me.:thumbup:


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

fhjkalfhu said:


> well I also have a 2001 Turbo S...the spoiler also clunks when it retracts...kind of annoying. Anyway, where did you find that write-up about making a switch?


 on a 2001 it shouldnt go up till 90mph so you wont be hearing it a whole lot.
There is already a switch under the dash. You can reprogram the speed of deployment with a Vag-Com.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

Isn't cybergreen the lighter green? mine is more lime colored, my crappy cellphone isn't color balanced right


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

2003NBTurboS said:


> You can reprogram the speed of deployment with a Vag-Com.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

PandaStar said:


> Isn't cybergreen the lighter green? mine is more lime colored, my crappy cellphone isn't color balanced right


Until 2006, there was really only one shade of green like that offered, which is Cyber Green. There is a much lighter one, Luna Green, but thats almost white. That car in the picture is definitely Cyber Green.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

2003NBTurboS said:


> You can reprogram the speed of deployment with a Vag-Com.


I believe this is misinformation.
I am in the process of designing a circuit similar to what the now unavailable Tailwagger used to do.

If this was a programmable option, I would think It would be very well known and that people wouldn't be seeking out the newer 45 MPH module to make their 2002-older wings raise sooner than 90 MPH.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

ah ok well I had seen another one that was as you said very light same year as mine and I thought the sales man has called it cyber green but he must have been wrong wouldn't be the first time


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I would be happy if I could just deploy the thing as I am going down the road it closes at 10mph and will not reopen unless I am at speed 93mph or stopped.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

You can deploy it with the switch under the dash, but it will close at the 10mph.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I believe this is misinformation.


It very well may be. I remember reading somewhere that it was programmable. Maybe it was the tailwager that was programmable. I do remember a post where a few people put the switch near the headlight switch on the front of the dash to make it easier to reach. GL with your project.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

2003NBTurboS said:


> It very well may be. I remember reading somewhere that it was programmable. Maybe it was the tailwager that was programmable. I do remember a post where a few people put the switch near the headlight switch on the front of the dash to make it easier to reach. GL with your project.


Correct. It's the tailwagger you need to make the deployment speed programmable. It is not possible with a vag-com.


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

i have a 2002 bettle sport (snap orange) and the wing goes up at 45 so not sure why everyone is saying it goes up at 90 also you can just push the button under the dash and keep it up all the time then just push it again and it will go back down


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Perhaps a previous owner swapped out to the newer control module.
Or, maybe sport models came with the lower speed wing motor?

I know my 2001 didn't raise until 90-ish.


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Perhaps a previous owner swapped out to the newer control module.
> Or, maybe sport models came with the lower speed wing motor?
> 
> I know my 2001 didn't raise until 90-ish.


 bought it new from the dalership so no swap i think all the sport models came with the diff module


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

drftr1 said:


> i have a 2002 bettle sport (snap orange) and the wing goes up at 45 so not sure why everyone is saying it goes up at 90 also you can just push the button under the dash and keep it up all the time then just push it again and it will go back down


 It's been posted already, but '99-'01, the spoiler deployed at 93mph. For '02+, it deploys at 45.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

drftr1 said:


> bought it new from the dalership so no swap i think all the sport models came with the diff module


 Nope, makes no difference if it's a Sport, non-Sport, Turbo S, etc., the deployment depends on model year. Every vehicle within the same model year deploys at the same speed.


----------



## drftr1 (Jan 31, 2005)

2003NBTurboS said:


> Yes all turbos have the pop up spoilers 1999 thru 02 deploy at 90mph and the 03 and later deploy at 45mph


 this is what was already stated. and like i said my 02 goes up at 45 so thats why i posted that


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Well pdoel used the figure that '02+ had the 45mph spoiler. I think I remember hearing that before as well. 

Just know that there were change between the years. And not just for spoilers either. These cars are full of differences between years. Heck, just between '98 and '99 are a ton!


----------



## .:R 3 2 ONE (May 4, 2006)

Agreed my gf has '02 Turbo S and it deploys at 45mph. I was really hoping to mod either deploy speed (to higher) or delete when it retracts (maybe to when car shuts off?) with VagCom... but sad to hear it is not possible? Sorry to sound like a n00b but wtf is a tailwager? lol


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

.:R 3 2 ONE said:


> Sorry to sound like a n00b but wtf is a tailwager? lol


It's an add on module that you used to be able to buy that would allow you to control when the rear wing went up.
It's no longer available.


----------



## SCARLET (Dec 21, 2005)

My spoiler broke :-( the controller/motor is essentially a sunroof motor, I checked the motor and it still works so the circuit board musta fried, I just used a good ol' hex wrench and put the spoiler up about an inch. No more clunck for me I guess.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

2003NBTurboS said:


> in 03.5 they changed the side marker to the blinker on the mirror, and went from the donuts headrest to the solid ones.


Mine must be a bastage. It is an 03 TS but has the solid headrests but regular sidemarkers, not on the mirror. The other 03 just like mine was the same. Maybe VW ran out of donut headrests early. Too bad for me, I like them.


----------



## dantes_antiques (Aug 5, 2014)

*spoiler deployment speed.*

Vw uk 08000833920 say 94 mph


----------



## 02VWbeetleturboS (Jun 28, 2021)

jsdny said:


> Again, as stated above there are no 2001 turbo S beetles.


The sticker on the door of my turbo s says it was manufactured December of 2001, but the car is a 2002 on all the paperwork, that could be what they're referring to


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

02VWbeetleturboS said:


> The sticker on the door of my turbo s says it was manufactured December of 2001, but the car is a 2002 on all the paperwork, that could be what they're referring to


Like most auto manufactures, I believe they build them in the previous year and market them in the next year as a 2002.


----------



## jdfelosi (Dec 31, 2021)

mine is for sure a 2002 turbo s, and mine goes up at 45mph, nothing has been coded or changed in any way. There is also already a button under the dash to make it go up and down.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

The 2002 spoilers also deploy at ~45mph.


----------

